# Molded trolling lures



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

What would be best material for lure body. Looking at. Making a mold and pouring a few.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Alumilite.......it works great. Plus you can add micro-spheres to it, to add buoyancy.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

claytonhaske said:


> Alumilite.......it works great. Plus you can add micro-spheres to it, to add buoyancy.


Well been hearing about alumilite but I thought that was the silicon type material they make the molds from.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

viper1 said:


> Well been hearing about alumilite but I thought that was the silicon type material they make the molds from.


alumilite "super plastic" is what makes the lures, and the rtv is what you make the mold with.
check out this video, it will explain things alot better.
http://youtu.be/FOpUy4GJJ8U


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well thats very cool. How do they stand up to Walleye teeth? Also do you coat the lure before molding? Or coat the mold before pouring? does this float? Im thinking of making molds of shallow and deep divers for trolling. Any one familiar with making them I could use all the help I can get. Do you need to add weight to these?


----------

